# Lap Chole - 47563



## RainyDaze (Mar 28, 2008)

I've been coding many lap choles with grams through the years (47563), but my administrator heard of another clinic who codes these using 47563 as well as 74300.  I can't find anything regarding this, have I been doing this wrong?  Isn't 74300 included in 47563?  Thanks!


----------



## mmelcam (Mar 28, 2008)

The radiologist would bill the 74300. You are correct, the physician only bills 47563.


----------



## mbort (Mar 28, 2008)

This is from the CPT Assistant:


Year: 2000 

Issue: December 

Pages: 14 

Title: Digestive System, Surgery, 47563, 74300, 76000 (Q&A) 

Body: Coding Consultation

Question

A surgeon performs an outpatient laparoscopic cholecystectomy with an intraoperative cholangiogram, with fluoroscopy. Would I assign the following codes: 47563, 76000, 74300 ? Please Advise.

AMA Comment

It would be appropriate to report codes 47563 (assigned by the surgeon), 74300-26 (assigned by the radiologist), codes 47563 and 74300 (assigned by the hospital to capture the facility charges). It would not be appropriate to assign code 76000 as fluoroscopy is included in code 74300.


© 2005 American Medical Association


----------



## hpycoder (Apr 1, 2008)

I Code Lap Choles W/cholangiograms Every Day And The Only Code
U Would Bill 4 The Surgeon Is 47563!!


----------

